# Internet à 33600 bps sur iMac



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2000)

Salut,

j'ai un problème sur mon iMac 400 DV.
Il se connecte à 33600 dans 99 % des cas.
J'ai essayé presque tous les scripts apple et avec quatre FAI différents.
Est-ce qu'avec un modem externe ça fonctionnerait?
Si Quelqu'un a un tuyau, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2000)

Le problème ne vient surement pas du modem, mais d'une mauvaise qualité de ligne,... Ca peut-etre uniquement dans ta maison ou tout un quartier,...



------------------
++

Florent


----------



## Jo (3 Août 2000)

56000bps est la vitesse maximale théorique.
Tu peux atteindre cette vitesse uniquement si ton provider dispose de modem 56000bps, si la ligne téléphonique entre toi et ton provider fait 3cm et uniquement les vendredi 13 où il y a la pleine lune.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2000)

Merci à tous de me démontrer une fois de plus que le savoir faire de notre cher Opérateur Historique est sans faille !

Je vais essayer de coller mon iMac directement au central régionnal de FT.
Peut être que j'arriverais à passer à 33601 bps.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2000)

Ca y est.

48000 bps chez liberty surf mais avec in modem externe Olitec Universal selfmemory Pro !!!

Merci à tous


----------



## _gromit_ (9 Août 2000)

Sur un iMac DV, je me connecte la plupart du temps à 45000 bps, la vitesse maximale que j'ai atteinte est 46333 bps.

À noter que j'ai essayé 3 FAI : Onetelnet (bouhouhou), Wanadoo et Libertysurf. Ma vitesse de connexion est la même.

Ce doit être sûrement un problème de ligne téléphonique qui doit réduire ta vitesse de connexion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2000)

Oui en effet c la ligne qui entre en "ligne" (ah ah ah) de compte pour la vitesse et pas le modem, qu'il soit externe ou interne. Tt dépend du provider et du flux d'utilisateurs connectés en même temps. Pour preuve, je possède un iMac DV SE et je suis connecté la plupart du temps à 33'600 à part très tard le soir (où seul qq insomniaques résistent...) où mon modem interne recoit à 48'000.

Conclusion : si vous voulez surfer un peu plus vite, dormez moins !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2000)

Je ne suis pas sûr que les problèmes viennent toujours de la ligne : depuis 48h le modem de mon iMac DV SE débloque (refus de connexion, connexion coupée ou débit très faible). or jusqu'à présent je me connectait toujours entre 40000 et 45000.
Un iBook SE branché sur le même fil se connecte bien à 45000.
J'ai restauré le système d'origine et le problème persiste.
Moralité, il y a probablement une panne du modem (pb de chauffe, faux contact?)
Il est vrai que mon iMac est aussi en attente de réparation pour un problème vidéo (voir forum suivant: http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000127.html)


----------



## Bernard53 (4 Septembre 2000)

Personnellement je me connecte très fréquemment à 49333 ou 48000 avec Club-Internet comme fournisseur d'accès.

Salutations.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2000)

&gt; pb de chauffe, faux contact?

Il faut arreter de chercher à matérialiser le problème on peut jamais définir correctement de quoi ca vient exactement.

Discussion typique :

- Bonjour chez client, votre modem doit etre changé
- Ah et il a quoi ?
- Difficile à vous dire comme ca, probablement un des éléments électroniques qui a lâchés.
- Lequel ?
- Aucune idée,...
- Et comment ca se fait ?
- Qu'est-ce j en sais moA bordel,...

Bref, ca sans les gros mots en résumé, donc voilé,....

------------------
++

Florent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Septembre 2000)

Dis donc Florent, précise le fond de ta pensée: une panne ce n'est pas un fluide magique qui la provoque. Il y a toujours un support matériel, et donc ça doit pouvoir se réparer.


----------



## Hurrican (9 Septembre 2000)

Juste une remarque.
J'ai un iMac II 350. Je n'arrive quasiment jamais a me connecter à plus de 33600. Ou plutôt çà connecte (43000 par ex) puis j'ai droit au bout de quelques secondes à un message du type 'le modem distant ne répond pas' ou 'ne répond pas correctement'.
Mais voilà je suis aussi un ancien et toujours utilisateur d'Amiga, et sur la même ligne avec un UsR Sportster je passe à 47000 sans souci ...
Alors qu'on m'explique. Le problème est bien dans l'iMac, et je pense que toute une série de modems sont des m... pas chères qui ont été greffés dans nos bécanes. Voilà tout.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2000)

&gt;Gilbert

C'est impossible à définir sans avoir la machine sous les yeux et sans savoir tout ce qu'à fait le client avant,...

------------------
++

Florent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2000)

Après un coup de fil à la Hotline de Wanadoo, si on choisit le script de modem Farallon LAN/PC Card la vitesse est de 57600 bps.
Il paraît qu'il y a des scripts qui sont plus sensibles que d'autres aux variations sur la qualité de la ligne.
Allez donc comprendre


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2000)

Tiens juste pour rire (jaune). Je viens de lire une note techinque d'Apple (No 24482) à propos des problèmes de modem (qui soit dit en passant se multiplient sur les dernières machines à la pomme). Il faut prendre les précautions suivantes :
-1) Pas près d'un écran.
-2) Pas près de haut-parleurs.
-3) Pas près d'une source d'alimentation.
-4) ...
Tiens, ben je crois que je viens de trouver le problème du iMac. Tout est trop près ! Dis, Mme la pomme tu m'expliques comment je peux faire pour éloigner mon modem INTERNE.


----------



## pil38 (22 Septembre 2000)

de toute facon je vais vous dire que ca sert a rien d'aller vite car le réseau web est cadanc' a 28800 bps.
donc plus on va vite plus ca sert a rien !!!

étonnant non ?


----------



## JackSim (22 Septembre 2000)

Ce que tu dis n'est pas vrai, pil38. En effet, le web est limité... à la vitesse à laquelle on le limite, pas forcément à 28'800. Si ton fournisseur d'accès ne possède que des modems à 28 mille, alors toutes tes communications, puisqu'elles passent obligatoirement par lui, sont limités à cette vitesse. Si au contraire ton fournisseur à des modems à plus haut débit (nous sommes en l'an 2000, les 28'800 c'est de la préhistoire) tes communications seront limités à la vitesse de ces modems.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Bernard53 (23 Septembre 2000)

Dis, pil38, si ce que tu dis est vrai pourquoi certains sont connectés par le câble, d'autres par Numéris et encore d'autres avec ADSL ?

Salutations.


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2000)

Super ton tuyau Gilbert. Tu vois le script étant fait pour une carte Pcmcia, je ne l'avais pas essayé. Je sais normalement les commandes sont les mêmes, mais parfois on a des préjugés ...
En tout cas ce soir alors que j'avais du me replier en V34 pour cause de connexion impossible, le Farallon LAN /modem PCcard a tout changé, me voilà en 57600, et çà ce sent que çà marche mieux, je tourne à 5K/s au lieu de 2 Ko avec le V34. 
Rappelle moi de t'envoyer une copie gratuite des softs que je décveloppe en ce moment.
A+


----------



## pil38 (23 Septembre 2000)

je dois quand meme vous dire que wanadoo ne dépasse pas le protocole 28800 bps (hors numéris)


----------



## Hurrican (26 Septembre 2000)

Dis pil38, faut pas écouter tout ce que certains disent. Si tu es limité à 28800 chez Wanadoo, c'est sûrement que tu dois utilisé le numéro de connexion qui sert à la configuration (le No du kiosque), celui qui se termine par 1313 si je me rappelles bien. Alors qu'il faut utiliser un autre numéro générique, pour la connexion 'normale'. C'est le même numéro mais la terminaison est 9301 si je ne me trompe, j'ai plus les chiffres en tête, maintenant que je suis chez LibertySurf. En tout cas tu n'es pas limité à 28800, çà c'est sûr. Sinon comment expliques tu qu'avec mon vieil Amiga il y a de çà un an, j'avais plus de 48 kbps de taux de transfert. Il faut bien entendu tenir compte de la compression mais avec du 28800 et des images, jamais on obtiens de tels chiffres !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2000)

Qu'est-ce que c'est, vos connexions hyper méga lentes 33600 bps !!!! Je sais pas si c'est possible mais quand je regarde l'etat de ma connexion, eh ben en ce moment c'est : Connexion : 115 200 bps !!! Peut être un défault technique si ce n'est pas possible, je suis pas super calé niveau modem et vitesse de connexion.

Julien Aguiar

[Ce message à été édité par julien.aguiar (Édité le 08 Octobre 2000).]


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Octobre 2000)

Pouvez-vous préciser votre type de connexion, et ou avez-vous lu cette valeur ?

Merci et salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2000)

Si le message ci-dessus m'est destiné, je me connecte avec un modem 56 K, pour savoir la vitesse de connexion, il suffit que je lise lorsque je me connecte dans la fenetre Remote Access, cela me marque : Connexion à 115 200 bps (ou Connecté a...je ne sais plus bien.)

Julien Aguiar.


----------



## Bernard53 (8 Octobre 2000)

Y-a-t-il d'autres personnes qui ont observé cette valeur ou une valeur voisine ? Deux fois la théorie, c'est un peu bizarre !

Salutations.


----------



## JackSim (8 Octobre 2000)

Il me semble que 115 200 bps est le débit maximal théorique des modems 56k. Je ne pense pas qu'on ne puisse atteindre réellement cette vitesse dans la pratique.
Julien est à nouveau en train de nous raconter des histoires...

------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2000)

...encore entrain de nous raconter des histoires...stupide !!!

J'ai vu qu'il était écrit 115 200 bps, tu ne vas pas m'emmerder avec ca, je suis pas bigleu, je sais lire ! Mais je dis pas que je me connecte non plus tjs a cette vitesse, la plupart du tps c'est 44000 est des brouettes.

Julien Aguiar.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2000)

Je me demande si les messages inscrits dans la fenêtre État Remote Acces ne sont pas les messages des scripts de connexion, plustôt que la valeur réelle renvoyée par le modem, donc il est possible qu'une erreur de programtion du script ou l'utilisation d'un script non adapté provoque l'envoie de message erronés, même s'ils sont agréables. Je n'ai pas vérifié mais il est vrai que j'ai essayé d'utiliser le driver pour "Farallon LAN/modem PC Card", et que je me connecte a des vitesse dépassant les 56000 bps...? à voir.
Amicalement : Jean-Chrisotphe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2000)

Tu as certainement raison car si on regarde la jauge de Remote Access on constate que le débit en réception ne monte jamais au maximum (chez moi du moins) alors qu'en théorie je suis connecté à 57600.
En revanche, le cha,gement de script de modem permet d'assurer une meilleure connexion : avec le script Apple je n'arrive pratiquement plus à me connecter à Wanadoo; avec le script Farallon j'ai moins de déconnexions intempestives (mais il y en a toujours)


----------



## billboc (23 Octobre 2000)

je crois qu'il existe des sites qui permettent de verifier la vitesse de connexion des modems ainsi certain grincheux de l'ADSL vont regulierement verifier si le debit theorique promis est bien respecté en connaissez-vous ?


----------



## JackSim (24 Octobre 2000)

billboc,

il y a un site dans ce genre ici : http://www.computingcentral.com/topics/bandwidth/speedtest.asp 

Évidemment, il mesure la vitesse de connexion au moment où tu charges la page. Les résultats sont donc très variables selon l'heure à laquelle tu te connectes...


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2000)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire de scripts ? Excusez-moi, je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais j'aimerais bien comprendre ! Avant j'avais un iMac 333 sur lequel j'avais installé plusieurs fournisseurs d'accès (mageos, worldonline, wanadoo...) à partir de leurs CD de connexion en laissant faire ceux-ci les configuration tout seuls. Mes connexions etaient de l'ordre de 42000 à 44000 bps. J'ai récemment acheté un G4 Cube sur lequel j'ai fait la configuration de chacune de mes connexions manuellement. A un moment donné, je ne me souviens plus quand exactement, l'assistant de configuration internet me demande si je veux utiliser un script précis pour me connecter. Ne sachant pas de quoi il parlait, j'ai dit non, aucun script. Et bien depuis, je me connecte aux alentours des 50000 bps avec les mêmes fournisseurs d'accès. Alors, de quoi ça vient ?... Script, modem, Mac ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2000)

il n'empêche qu'avec mon G3 233 et deux serveurs: 1° l'uni
          2° la worldcom
Et bien le 1° est tjrs à 28800
et le 2° à 48800 (avec un modem olitec 56000!)
qui parle encore de la ligne ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2000)

Bon je sais j'ai une antiquité, un iMac rev.B à 233 MHz mais avant d'être sur le cable, le modem interne me donnait des débits à 45-48 000 sur Fnac.net et, contrairement aux articles rencontrés sur les forums et aux TIL d'Apple recommandant d'utiliser un script fourni pour limiter le débit à 33k/s, je n'ai jamais eu d'interruptions ou de décrochages intempestifs en restant sur le script initial. Peut-être suis-je tombé sur un bon modem interne ou bien que le ventilateur absent des nouvelles machines avait du bon pour le refroidissement du modem.
Par parenthèse, la température du processeur est de l'ordre de 55° sur mon iMac ventilé, quand est-il sur les iMacs non ventilés?

------------------
50 ans,utilisateur Mac depuis 1988 après l'Amiga, il refuse de se soumettre au côté obscur de la Force (Micro$oft)


----------



## ambrine (24 Novembre 2000)

J'ai iMac DV+ qui est connecté depuis deux heures sur le web et le logiciel Gauge Pro donne une T° de 35 °C pour le processeur. Je pense que ce model n'a pas de ventilateur...
Pour le scrip miracle Farallon etc... il ne me permet pas la connection chez Freesbee !
Je crois que pour avoir des connections valables, il faudra patienter encore un bon trimestre pour que les boucles locales du téléphone ne soit plus l'exclusivité de FT.
Je crois qu'alors il y aura des accés illimités aux rapports qualité/prix enfin intéressants.

A plus.

[Ce message a été modifié par ambrine (edited 23 Novembre 2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2000)

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est qu'un script comment vous faites pour en changer, et d'abort, où est-ce que vous les trouvez, ces scripts ??? Et comment savez-vous ceux qu'on peut utiliser et ceux qui ne fonctionnent pas ???


----------



## JackSim (24 Novembre 2000)

Rochet,

Pour changer de script, il faut aller dans le Tableau de bord "Modem" et choisir dans le petit menu déroulant. Tous ces scripts sont fournis en standard avec le système. Toutefois, il est parfois possible d'en trouver d'autres. Il faut alors les placer dans Dossier Système:Extensions:Scripts de modem.

Pour savoir si ils fonctionnent ou pas, et bien... il faut essayer !...


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2000)

Une connexion à 115 kb avec un modem 56kb...

étonnant non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2000)

Salut à tous.Ma question pour ne pas changer de sujet s'adreese surtout à JackSim.Je vis en Suisse aussi et j'aimerai savoir quel FAI tu conseille (si c'est possible).à l'heure où je tape je suis à 31200 bps,et j'ai un imac DV dernier cri (nov/2000).Pas glop comme truc.A+ et merci d'avance.


----------



## JackSim (25 Novembre 2000)

DeVest,

Je suis mal placé pour te conseiller un FAI dial-up (par le téléphone) car je suis connecté par Urbanet (le câble du téléréseau, donc).
Je ne sais pas si un service similaire est disponible dans ta région. Demandons plutôt l'avis des autres Suisses de ce forums qui se connectent par le téléphone...


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2000)

Hello DeVest,

Moi j'utilise Sunrise Freesurf et je surfe entre 17h et 8h illimité pour 30.- par mois seulement. Sur mon iMac je me connecte généralement vers les 40000 bps.

@+ Manu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2000)

Connexion  habituelle 45333bps
Meilleur score 46667bps le 22.11...mais
beaucoup d'incidents ces derniers jours!

salut a tous;   P.L


----------



## Jeko (30 Novembre 2000)

Avec Sunrise Freesurf j'arrive entre aux alentours de 33'000 en moyenne. Avec Freeway de bluewin, la moyenne monte à 48'000.
Ceci avec des modem internes (iMac, iBook, G3 BW)

Concernant les scripts, il me semble que certains donne la vitesse exacte, d'autres aucune indication ou encore certains renvoient 56'000 car ils sont tout simplement connectés...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2000)

Salut a tous.Donc,apres verification,tout depend de l'aglomeration,ou,de la compagnie de telephone,car de tous ceux qui sont chez sunrise freesurf,aucun n'a les même données.A+.Oli.


----------

